# TOXIC MakeUp



## SkylarV217 (Jul 31, 2008)

This site lists make up and how toxic the ingredients in it are. Mac has a a couple of Highly Toxic Make up and there are thousands of other things you may want to think twice about putting on your skin ... You can search by product or by brand. Some High end make up comtain Mercury and Lead 

http://www.cosmeticdatabase.com/word...core&&start=80


----------



## florabundance (Jul 31, 2008)

i hate reading stuff like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but it's toxic in what way? poisonous or just harmful??


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 31, 2008)

To be honest I think it's silly to get hung up over tiny little things that might be harmful. The site says 'ingredients in this product are linked to' and the key word there is linked, not proven to cause. I'm not going to take any notice of it anyway. MAC and other cosmetics have obviously been approved for sale and that says it all really.

So what if some people think their cosmetics are going to kill them, there is probably a higher chance of getting run over crossing the street or getting into our cars and having an accident, but that's something we all wouldn't think twice about doing.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_i hate reading stuff like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but it's toxic in what way? poisonous or just harmful??_

 
Some of them have lead and mercury in them and other harmful chemicals .... Stuff I defiantly wouldn't knowingly put on my face b/c we know it's bad and has adverse affects. I guess we don't really know what the long term effects would be...

This is from the site .... Breast tumors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_At Environmental Working Group we consider these results cause for concern, not alarm. Much study remains to be done on exposure levels and health risks. But what we do know shows that such study — and direct consumer action to avoid known toxic ingredients — is absolutely essential.

Cosmetic ingredients do not sit tight of the surface of the skin — they are designed to penetrate, and they do. Scientists have found many common cosmetic ingredients in human tissues, including industrial plasticizers called phthalates in urine, preservatives called parabens in breast tumor tissue, and persistent fragrance components like musk xylene in human fat. Do the levels at which they are found pose risks? For the most part, those studies have not been done. But a recent study showing feminization of human male babies in the U.S. linked to a common fragrance component (diethyl phthalate) joins a small but growing number of studies that serve as scientific red flags when it comes to the safety of ingredients in personal care products._


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 31, 2008)

It's always something.  The air we breathe, the sun, makeup we use, food we eat, water we drink.  I don't like hearing about these things, and it will make you crazy if you dwell on them (though it's good to be informed).  I know eventually somethings going to get me.


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Jul 31, 2008)

There might be a little bit of that stuff in the makeup, but I doubt it is "harmful" or "dangerous."


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 1, 2008)

I mean it is worth taking a read. The FDA doesn't really test/regulate cosmetics as much as they should considering it's consumption...

So as consumers it's our responsibility to know what we're putting on our skin and by extension in our bodies and what possible impact that could have...

I prefer the existence of a site that lists ingredients and possible causes for concern, than not having one...

Just my 2cents


----------



## animecute (Aug 1, 2008)

I think it's ok to read, except people shouldn't be automatically gullible - do your homework. Then again not all chemicals are bad. Example, floride gas (Fl2) killed many people in WWI and so on. When you mix sodium (Na) with water, you get flames. If you add them together, you get the ingreidant found in toothpaste. If you mix sodium and chlorine, you get table salt. So imagine, something so toxic and deadly mixed together to become something nessesary for life. =)
Always look at both stories before making a conclusion. HTH


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 1, 2008)

I completely agree , and that is why i posted the link. It is up to us to do the homework and figure out what we are using on our skin and in our homes. Not all things are good for us and they manufacturers aren't simply going to offer the information =)


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 4, 2008)

Goooooooood points!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 4, 2008)

people also need to understand that chemicals can be found in different forms, different concentrations, different compounds. anhydrous is different than aqueous is different from gas form is different than solid form. the difference between 1% and 10% is drastic. 

also, the rate of transdermal absorption of these chemicals is so miniscule that its just about negligible. the air you breathe in every minute of the day is probably more toxic and concerning than your makeup - 78% Nitrogen, 28% oxygen, pretty much the whole column of inert gasses, krypton, methane, ect ect.

also, note that on the site it says 82% data gap and that almost all the products show 90 something percent uncertain/no data. anyone versed in statistics will see that this is all pretty much inconclusive. most of the time in the trials of ingredients where they get a lab rat to develop tumors, they subject the rat with such a high dosage of pure silica or pure miscellaneous chemical that of course it would cause the rat to get sick. levels that are not even conceivable to have inadvertently build up in your system

i mean im not concerned, personally. i work at estee lauder's labs in melville and i know that the ingredients are perfectly fine and any of those on the concern list are in such miniscule amounts its absolutely negligible. products are also tested and retested and go through trial groups before being released.

i mean, by all means, do you. but personally, i think people are getting so hyper concerned and overreacting over every little thingin this world that people dont even live their lives anymore.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 4, 2008)

IVY, Thank you for the information. It's hard to know what to believe these days and what to shrug off Having your knowledge do you know of any chemicals or such that should be avoided that are in make up or is everything pretty much okay...


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Dec 9, 2008)

I just finished a research project on phthalates in cosmetic products, and the information out there is overwhelming. 

It definitely makes me cautious about what I'm putting on myself. One of my professors at Berkeley started GoodGuide | Ratings of Natural Products, Green Products, and Healthy Products which rates personal care products on dangers to health and the environment. Some very high-end products like Nars are rated very poorly. It might be worth it to find out exactly what you're using!

If anyone is interested in learning more about these chemicals, you can check out "Not Too Pretty" by the Environmental Working Group, or "Is it in Us?" By the Commonweal Biomonitoring Resource Center.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 8, 2009)

I came accross this site this morning, so I searched for it on here too. They have a good database of products. Its scary to read about all this stuff. But I dont think it will stop me from buying and using makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just love it too much.


----------



## swaly (May 16, 2009)

I choose to happily believe that correlation =/= causation in terms of adverse effects...in any case, just being alive in a metropolitan area exposes me to an infinite range of uncontrolled toxic experiences. I'm not going to give up my lovely colors because of "trace elements."

Thank you for the link though, it is fascinating!


----------

